# 2007 Orca with Crazy thin top tube??



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

I got a warranty replacement frame upgrade from my 2006 Orca which I loved, to an 07 Orca.

Is it me, or is the top tube of the 07+ Orca really _and I mean really_ thin? I'm no superman and can feel the walls deform with a light to moderate squeeze. I didn't notice this at all on the 06. The carbon felt much more solid. I thought that the new carbon that they are using was supposed to be stronger?


----------



## dave99ag (Jul 26, 2005)

The walls are thinner and it has to do with their SSN technology.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

They are using much better carbon on the 07 Orca, thus they can make it thinner and stiffer than the original Orca. How did you break your 06 orca?


----------



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

rollinrob said:


> They are using much better carbon on the 07 Orca, thus they can make it thinner and stiffer than the original Orca. How did you break your 06 orca?


Even though they are using better carbon and can make the bike thinner, should it flex and distort when squeezed? Kind of scary when you think about it...i'm glad it has a lifetime warranty! 

See the thread below:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94601

The cable stop pulled out of the down tube.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I have put a little over 2600 miles on my 07 since April and I routinely examine the frame and fork looking for any sign of damage or cracks. At this point I haven't even found a chip in the paint.


----------

